# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Therapeut kiezen - Artikel

## Agnes574

De keuze van de therapeut: een cruciale stap voor een goede therapie

Als het psychisch leed dat we ondervinden te zwaar wordt, als we er alleen of met de hulp van onze omgeving niet uit geraken, valt een psychotherapie te overwegen. En de eerste stap in deze therapie is altijd de keuze van de therapeut! 


Welke methode te kiezen? 

In de psychotherapie bestaan er heel veel en heel diverse methodes die elk minder of meer geschikt zijn voor uw probleem, uw vragen of uw persoonlijkheid. Het is heel belangrijk dat u niet zo maar toevallig ergens een afspraak maakt, maar eerst informatie inwint over deze methodes. Zo kunt u kiezen tussen gedragstherapie, sofrologie, gestalttherapie, hypnotherapie, een analytisch geïnspireerde therapie, transactionele analyse, psychoanalyse, EMDR, haptotherapie, oplossingsgerichte therapieën, enz. Neem voldoende tijd om kennis te maken met al deze verschillende behandelingswijzen. Het zal u heel veel opleveren en u zult er veel tijd mee winnen.


De keuze van de therapeut 

Als u eenmaal de methode hebt gekozen die u het best geschikt lijkt, moet u nog op zoek naar een goede therapeut. Daarvoor is het belangrijk dat u er zich goed bij voelt en dat het klikt tussen u beiden. Maak een afspraak voor een eerste gesprek en wees eerlijk tegenover uzelf. Voelt u zich op uw gemak? Voelt u zich begrepen? Hebt u het gevoel dat men naar u luistert? Dat u gerespecteerd wordt? Vindt u de opmerkingen en de vragen van de therapeut relevant? Hoe ziet de therapeut het werk dat u zult doen? Wat is zijn tarief per consultatie? Stel u al deze vragen
Aarzel niet om twee of drie verschillende therapeuten te raadplegen voor u de knoop doorhakt en beslist dat dit degene wordt die u een poos lang zal begeleiden. 
Een therapie is immers geen magische formule. De kans is groot dat u meerdere maanden samen zult werken, ook al vindt u een persoon die u goed ligt. Dat geldt ook voor de kortlopende therapieën. Het loont dus de moeite om er vooraf genoeg energie in te steken. Zo verliest u achteraf geen tijd.


Vraag raad 

In plaats van lukraak ergens een afspraak te maken kunt u beter raad vragen in uw omgeving, bijvoorbeeld bij uw huisarts. Deze laatste heeft immers al patiënten doorverwezen naar therapeuten en weet of en welke vorderingen die gemaakt hebben Hij is dus vaak een prima gesprekspartner om u in uw zoektocht naar een geschikte therapeut te helpen en om u de middelen te helpen vinden om het leven positiever op te vatten



24/06/2008 
Dr. Catherine Solano
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

